
Open Source ESP32 Retro Emulation System - wybiral
https://github.com/pebri86/esplay-retro-emulation
======
roywiggins
This looks like an open source equivalent to an Odroid Go, is that right?

[https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-
go/](https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-go/)

~~~
ficklepickle
It even makes use of the bootloader from Odroid Go, according to the readme.

~~~
wybiral
Yeah, the firmware seems based off of Odroid Go (even the bootloader) with a
few changes in implementation. The build process is documented a bit better
and the codebase is a bit simpler. The hardware is similar and also open
source:
[https://github.com/pebri86/esplay_micro_hardware](https://github.com/pebri86/esplay_micro_hardware)

~~~
roywiggins
It's a funny coincidence since I was just reading up on the Odroid device.

I like the esplay hardware better- built in audio, and I prefer the horizontal
style. It looks like a case design is still a work in progress though. What an
impressive thing from one maker!

[https://hackaday.io/project/166707-esplay-
micro](https://hackaday.io/project/166707-esplay-micro)

